# Product Testers Wanted!!



## Swagopenturner (May 17, 2014)

PLEASE READ ENTIRE POST BEFORE RESPONDING!

WE HAVE ALL THE PRODUCT TESTERS NEEDED FOR NOW!!

       Survey group wanted for CA glue.  In cooperation with FastCap, I need 35 product testers for their 2P-10 CA glue.  FastCap produces 2P-10 (yeah, I know it’s a funny name) CA glue, activator, and debonder.  They would like to send, free of charge, 35 IAP members a sample kit of their glue.  Make some pens with it, glue tubes in, fill voids, tint the glue, and/or finish them with the glue; then tell them what you think about it! 



    The first 35 IAP members who respond to this thread will be contacted by PM to provide me with their name and mailing address for a questionnaire and the kit to be sent to.


      The only requirements are you must be an IAP member, you must return the questionnaire to me within 30 days of receiving the sample kit, be open and honest in answering the questions, and provide any additional comments you feel necessary.

      At the end of the survey period, I will send the results of the questionnaire to the owner of FastCap and post it here under this thread.

  DISCLAIMER:  I am not a paid employee of FastCap.  I am only helping them conduct this research to find out what pen makers want in their CA glue.  I have already given my comments and criticisms and will not be participating in this survey.

  If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (May 17, 2014)

I'm game.


----------



## lorbay (May 17, 2014)

Count me in please.

Lin.


----------



## davidbr (May 17, 2014)

I will give it a go.


----------



## mbroberg (May 17, 2014)

I'd like to participate


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 17, 2014)

I would love to have a try with this.  Thanks.


----------



## southernclay (May 17, 2014)

I'm in sounds interesting thanks


----------



## ssajn (May 17, 2014)

Count me in please.


----------



## cschimmel (May 17, 2014)

I"m in to test,


----------



## electricalme (May 17, 2014)

Count me in please.


----------



## Bean_Counter (May 17, 2014)

Please count me in as well


----------



## ronfinch (May 17, 2014)

I'm interested. Count me in.


----------



## mtassie (May 17, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 17, 2014)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (May 17, 2014)

I would be in for this.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 17, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## ChrisN (May 17, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Karl_99 (May 17, 2014)

I would like to try it...


----------



## mmyshrall (May 17, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Donovan (May 17, 2014)

If you will send it I will try it

Donovan


----------



## novi (May 17, 2014)

I am up for it


----------



## Rounder (May 17, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## ChrisD123 (May 17, 2014)

im game


----------



## JimMills (May 17, 2014)

Please count me in


----------



## Sataro (May 17, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## walshjp17 (May 17, 2014)

Add me to the list as well.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2014)

I'll try it.


----------



## Edgar (May 17, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 17, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 17, 2014)

Folks, we're getting there.  We need just 7 more product testers for this survey. After I get the addresses of all the participants, I'll send it off to FastCap.  If I can get that done by Monday morning, you should see your sample kit by Friday (except those of you outside the US).


----------



## philipff (May 17, 2014)

I will try it! Philip


----------



## jallan (May 17, 2014)

I would like to give it a try


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 17, 2014)

Philip:
I need some way of contacting you.  Cannot PM you.


----------



## Docholiday (May 17, 2014)

I'm in, if you're still looking for testers.  Thanks, Darren.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 17, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Krudwig (May 17, 2014)

I'm in too if you still need testers.


----------



## Fordwakeman (May 17, 2014)

I will if you still need some.


----------



## Wheelman (May 17, 2014)

I'm in if there's still space


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 17, 2014)

Wheelman is the last product tester needed.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (May 17, 2014)

Just missed out. Can you put me down for a back up? No problem if you don't need me...


----------



## SAWDUST 101 (May 17, 2014)

I'd also be available for a backup if needed.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Kendallqn (May 18, 2014)

*I try it*

I'm in as well


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 18, 2014)

*CA Product Testers*

As soon as I get PM's from the following people with their mailing address, I will forward the list to FastCap.  I need ChrisD123, Philipf, DocHoliday, Ken69912001, Krudwig, Fordwakeman, Beancounter, and Wheelman to PM me with their mailing address.

Within 10 days (except the non-US participants) each of you should receive via UPS Ground a sample kit containing 2.25 oz bottles of: Thin, Medium, Thick, and Gel CA glues.  Also included will be Activator and Debonder.

Once you get the CA kit, you will have up to 30 days to give me your comments and critiques.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 18, 2014)

That's very generous.   Thank you and fastcap. 

How is gel different than thick?


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 18, 2014)

Dan;
I've used the gel mainly when you need to be upside down, like when I put up crown molding.  The gel does not run or drip at all!  I can install crown in a customer's house without covering the floor with a drop cloth.  The gel is more expensive, but for me well worth the extra money.  They even offer it in a caulking tube for larger jobs, which makes it easier on my hands.


----------



## southernclay (May 18, 2014)

So for gluing tubes thick is the way to go over gel? Thanks again for doing this, looking forward to trying out


----------



## BayouPenturner (May 18, 2014)

Count me in please


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 18, 2014)

southernclay said:


> So for gluing tubes thick is the way to go over gel? Thanks again for doing this, looking forward to trying out



That was my question.    The web site seems to indicate that it is a 2 part system with the accelerator.   Is the accelerator optional like regular ca or required like 2 part epoxy?


----------



## pennovice (May 18, 2014)

I would love to try this for sure, thank you


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 18, 2014)

Sometimes you'll want to use the thick, and sometimes only gel will do.  Only you can determine that.

Dan; This is a true CA Glue.  You DO NOT HAVE TO USE THE ACTIVATOR!  In fact when you do, be ready!  It really speeds up the set time.  Depending on the temperature and the viscosity you are using, set time with the activator can be as short as 5 seconds!  Keep in mind, the warmer it is and the thinner viscosity you are using, the faster the set time.  For those of us here in Texas, that means FAST!
I will admit their website is very misleading about the option of using the activator.  As soon as anyone sees "2-Part System", you automaticlly assume epoxy .  Not so.

Any other questions?  Let me know.  If I don't know or don't explain thoroughly, I'll get the owner of the company to answer.


----------



## Finatic (May 18, 2014)

Available if another person is needed.


----------



## ottotroll (May 18, 2014)

Count me in, please?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 18, 2014)

If more testers are needed count me in.


----------



## IowaBob (May 18, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## IowaBob (May 18, 2014)

Count me in. Sorry for the double post


----------



## rhorne (May 19, 2014)

If you get an opening I would be very interested in testing.


----------



## EN Pens (May 19, 2014)

I would like to join the test. Please add me to the list.
Ed Nagel (EN Pens)


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 20, 2014)

All names, addresses and where need be, telephone numbers were sent to FastCap this Tuesday morning.  Participants should see their CA glue kit in about 10 days (whenever it gets there for those of you outside the US).

I forgot to mention in my previous posts, GO EASY WITH THE ACTIVATOR!  If used excessively, it will foam and turn white and harden that way!  Not a worry if you will not see it, but a real pain if you are using it to put a finish on a pen.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 20, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> All names, addresses and where need be, telephone numbers were sent to FastCap this Tuesday morning.  Participants should see their CA glue kit in about 10 days (whenever it gets there for those of you outside the US).  I forgot to mention in my previous posts, GO EASY WITH THE ACTIVATOR!  If used excessively, it will foam and turn white and harden that way!  Not a worry if you will not see it, but a real pain if you are using it to put a finish on a pen.



Have you tried other accelerators with this glue?   I might expiriment.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 21, 2014)

Dan;
I have not tried other accelerants with 2P-10, I have tried 2P-10 activator with other CA glues and it seems to work with them.  Please let me know what you find out!

All product testers should post their critiques here when finished.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 24, 2014)

CA Glue kits are starting to arrive at the Product Testers' shops!  Please post your comments, both good and bad here and PM me a copy.  I will send ALL comments to FastCap.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 24, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday. Comments so far: the packaging is nice, and I like the bottles. They seem like they won't plug up. I used the Jel to glue up some blanks last night and this morning. I like it better than using thick CA as there's a little more working time. I typically use 5 minute epoxy, but on multiple blanks I run out of time. The Jel has allowed for doing one blank at a time with a good solid hold that I don't normally get using medium or thick CA.

Please pass a big "thank you" to FastCap for this opportunity.


----------



## JimMills (May 24, 2014)

Received my package yesterday an was surprised at the nice packaging .
Used the medium on a pen like I normally do and the finish turned out just fine.

Will be trying other things after the holidays


----------



## jallan (May 27, 2014)

My kit arrived the other day and I like the way it is packed. The pin in the top of each cap is a great idea to keep the spout open. Like the extras that came with the kit also. Used the gel to fill in some large voids and the work time was great. Did the job. I am not a big fan of pump activator I like the aerosol can type but I found the pump activator did a good job , sent out the right amount with one spray .I also like the larger bottles of CA 2.5 oz. With the larger bottles and all the extras in the kit I would buy it for about $49.95. Great product and thanks of the opportunity to test it.


----------



## Edgar (May 27, 2014)

My kit was waiting for me when I got to the office today. Like others, I am very impressed with packaging & contents. I'll be trying it out on several projects this week.
Thanks for the opportunity to participate.


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (May 27, 2014)

I like the others are impressed by the package and the put up of each of the items enclosed. Your attention to details are to be commended and the generous amounts will more than satisfy the review requirements. I will be putting the items to the test and look forward to completing the survey. Thank you for your interest in my opinion on what appears to be a wonderful group of products.


----------



## walshjp17 (May 27, 2014)

My kit came today.  As with the other comments above, I really like the packaging and the attention to details (pin in cap, extra caps with brushes, small tips) that Fastcap went to in putting this together.  I'll be starting my testing on the morrow.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 27, 2014)

It's really nice that you can just open the bottles and use without having to cut the end off the spout.   Great looking kit.

Only did a tiny bit of experimenting upon opening it.   Much more to come.


----------



## davidbr (May 27, 2014)

Received the 2p-10 ca glue package today, I am veryimpressed with the packaging and it will solve a problem I have had keeping upwith the ca glues. 



I have only used the gel so far but was very pleased withit. The bottles seem to be designed so they will not have as many problems withclogging. I do not have anything bad to say about the product. The onlyimprovement I can think of is making it more readily available. 



I would use the small bottles of ca and activator as I do not use enough for the largerbottles to be practical. There were noproblems with allergies and the odor did not seem to be as bad as some others Ihave used. 



I do not use tints so do not know how they would work Iwould definitely consider buying through the IAP if it was offered. Theactivator worked fine for what I didtoday and no problems. 


I will be trying it as a finish first chance I get. Overall I would recommendthis ca over any that I have used. I really do like the gel for pen blanks. Itis not near as messy and does a good job, It seems to be a good product and theprices on their web site seem to be very competitive with other brands. I wouldrecommend the kit with the 4 bottles of ca the activator and the de-bonder.  It is a good price and I really do like thebox it comes in for storage.


----------



## southernclay (May 27, 2014)

Got mine today. Great packaging as others have said. Way more than expected for a free test. I prefer aerosol for activator for the mister is well made so sure it will work. I've looked at their prices and they are very fair and free shipping for orders over $100. May be good for local club orders or IAPers that live near each other. 

I'm gluing some tubes tonight (antler) going to try thick and jel to see how that goes. 

I did fix Lightning McQueens rear wheels tonight. 3 yr old crashed him a few nights ago so the jel did the trick and he'll be back with his buddy tomorrow for more crash tests : )

Will send full report as I get to test some more but so far promising. Great case and design. 

Not sure on the tinting idea, seems like a neat idea but can't think of too many times I would use it. Maybe in place of reverse painting. Would that work for filling voids as well I assume?

Anyway, thanks again for arranging the test, lots of goodies to play with


----------



## Sataro (May 28, 2014)

I have received my kit this week. Like the others have said, very nice packaging on these kits. Thanks for offering this chance to test this glue out. Will be trying this out this weekend on some pens.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 28, 2014)

My kit showed up last night and I just had a chance to open it this morning.

WOW. First impressions this stuff is packaged better than most tools I buy.  But I have to wonder if this is for our benefit as early testers or if this is how it will be packaged.  If so, how much is added to the cost of the product for the molded casing?

The selection is nice having thin, medium, thick, and "jel" along with the accelerator and debonder.

What I didn't find at first glance was a cure time if you don't use the accelerator.  The bottles have cure times but in the instructions is states to use accelerator on one surface and glue on the other surface to achieve the cure times shown.  So for example on the Jel version, 10 second grab, 30 second cure with accelerator becomes what expected time without?

Looking forward to putting this stuff through it's paces.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 28, 2014)

Watching all of the product videos on the FastCap website, 2P-10 seems to be VERY heavily reliant on the accelerator.  Has anyone done tube glue up without using the accelerator and did it set fine?  What thickness did you use and how long did it take to set?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 28, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> Watching all of the product videos on the FastCap website, 2P-10 seems to be VERY heavily reliant on the accelerator.  Has anyone done tube glue up without using the accelerator and did it set fine?  What thickness did you use and how long did it take to set?



I don't think it's necessary.  I did really quick use of most of the types yesterday.  The thinner stuff actually seems to harden faster than my other ca with no accelerator.   Could be subjective though.


----------



## southernclay (May 28, 2014)

I glued up 5 tubes last night, all antler. First one was with jel, it set up way faster than I expected. I used no accelerator on any of them. I may end up having to glue a little antler powder in one spot it set up so fast didn't get it in where I wanted too since I was taking my sweet time. Next 4 were all thick and it set up fast too. Faster than usual. I'm looking forward to trying it out as a CA finish. I'm expecting a quicker process with or without accelerator. 

Oh and Carl, looking at their website I think this is the typical case they come in. The package we got is $30. Pretty great price considering. I felt the same though the case can't be cheap to manufacture but is impressive. One of those things that if I had several of I would still hold onto telling myself I might use it for something else haha


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 28, 2014)

Ok, I did see back on page 5 that accelerator is not required which is good for CA finish work.

If anyone is interested, here is the MSDS on it.  http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/catalog/docs/msds-2P-10-adhesives-2011.pdf


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 28, 2014)

I have glued up multiple tubes with the Jel. I have not used accelerator with it for the reason of needing additional working time, and I've found it to be sufficient. I'm probably using way more than needed, but I put a straight line of glue down the length of the tube then slide into the blank giving it a full rotation all the way through (basic stuff). I have not had issues of too little working time. I also have only used the thin and medium as a finish on an acrylic "oops" blank that now has a section of Amboyna burl. I enjoyed using it as a finish. Like posted above, I personally prefer the aerosol activators, but the pump mechanism seems to put out just the right amount with a great droplet size for even coverage. I'll (hopefully) finish up one of my Mutt blanks from ElMostro's "spike" on a Liberty set. I'll post some good shots of the finish and report my thoughts on it when done.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 28, 2014)

Just to answer some questions.
  1.  Activator - You do not need to use the activator with the CA glue.  Cure times without it are lengthened, depending on temperature, the viscosity of the glue, and humidity.  All CA glues start setting when exposed to moisture.  The cap design on the bottles of 2P-10 CA glue give the glue its guaranteed 2 year shelf life – it keeps moisture out.  They have tested the glue out to over 10 years.  They do offer a 12 oz spray can of avitvator for about $12.00.  Pretty economical.
  2.  The box you received with your kit is standard – no special packaging for IAP product testers!  They must have gotten a great deal on them because they use them for several other kits they offer.
  3.  Tinting – The tint they recommend and sell is a very concentrated powder.  I use it to fill voids, and make thick contrasting lines when segmenting.  FastCap offers Black, White, Yellow, Red, Blue, Brown.  If interested, PM me and I’ll see if I can send you some.
  4.  MSDS’s and lots of technical information is available on their web site if interested.
  5.  Set and Cure Times – The thinner the viscosity, the higher the ambient temperature, and the more humid it is, then the faster the set and cure time will be.  Her in Texas I have had 5 sec set times using Thick with the activator.  (Set meaning my fingers were glued together and I need the debonder!)

  Keep the comments and critiques coming!  ALL C and C will be passed on the FastCap’s president after the end of June.


----------



## lorbay (May 28, 2014)

What do you guys pay for a 10oz bottle down there.???

Lin.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 28, 2014)

FastCap's website lists Thin, Medium, and Thick 10 oz CA 2P-10 at $30.00 and the Jel at $40.00.  They do ship to Canada.


----------



## Krudwig (May 28, 2014)

I have yet to recieve mine, maybe today? I am not sure if there was a tracking number or when it was sent no email or private message but hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## Wheelman (May 28, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I know from past experience my mailman gets creative with boxes that won't fit in the mailbox, he's not a fan of getting out of his truck. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## lorbay (May 29, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> FastCap's website lists Thin, Medium, and Thick 10 oz CA 2P-10 at $30.00 and the Jel at $40.00.  They do ship to Canada.


I found some at a Windsor Plywoods store here. They want $50.00 for 10oz 
Lin


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 29, 2014)

OK, so if you haven't received the sample kit yet (and are one of the first 35 people to sign up), please PM me so I can track it down or get another sent out to you.

Also, when you PM me with your comments and critiques, please post them here also so all IAP members can see them!


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 29, 2014)

Lin, you might want to call FastCap direct and see how much shipping would be to you.  They do advertise free shipping if you order over $100 USD.


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 29, 2014)

These comments are being passed on from Lorbay:

1.  What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? It seems to set really fast without the activator
  2.  What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? Could not find any.
  3.  What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue? Larger bottles of activator.
  4.  What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)? 10 and higher.
  5.  Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer? Yes.
  6.  Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator? No I allways use a fan.
  7.  Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue?  What did you use for tint?  Was it satisfactory? Did not tint.
  8.  If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue? $2 to $2.50 per oz.  For the Activator? $10 for 8oz.
  9.  If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is? Most CA glues I buy are very simular to 2P-10.
  10.  Did you have good or bad results when using the activator? Very rearly with my process.
  11.  What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for? 			 		 	 	  Most of my woodworking projects.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 29, 2014)

Received my kit yesterday. But I had surgery on my left eye on Tuesday. So it may be a few more days before I can test this product. And SWMBO is making sure I follow Dr orders


----------



## Fordwakeman (May 30, 2014)

I got my kit and have glued up some tubes with the Jel product. my usual process was to use Gorrilla glue to do this so consider that with my comments.

Pros : faster setup and none of the foaming mess to clean up. I've turned 3 of these and the glue appears to have worked great.

Cons:  faster setup, of about 10 tubes i glued, I didn't get the tube where I wanted it (I cut my blanks a bit long and trim them) before the glue had set up to the point the tube wouldn't slide in the hole on 2 of them.  I think I could work on this, but I thought it was something to note.


I used the debonder to help clean-up the glue on my fingers. It didn't appear to be as effective as other debonders I have used. I don't know if this is the purpose of debonder, but I have used it in the past for cleanup.

One thing I found interesting is there is only one pump sprayer in my kit. It fits the debonder (I used it that way) and it fits the activator. If you were switching the pump back and forth, there is the chance that you would spray debonder on your pen, (residue in the pump) when attached to the activator. Just need to be diligent cleaning the pump sprayer out between switching products. Potential to cross contaminate the products also.

I have plans on using the other products this weekend as a finish and will report back then


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 30, 2014)

Good point on the single pump.


----------



## Krudwig (May 30, 2014)

I got mine last night and tried it on finishing today. I already had some blanks ready to turn and I had been playing with my new pressure pot and Alumilite for the first time, so i decided to do a worthless wood for my test finish. The only two products i used from the kit was the thin and Medium. so i'll give quick review of those. I had turned the blanks and cleaned with dna and a quick wipe with blo which is my normal treatment. I started with several maybe 8 coats of thin and then an additional 8 coats of medium. Can't say I can tell much about either that was different from the hot stuff I'd been using except the thin was really thin and dried almost too fast. The medium was like the other one as far as I could tell just doing one pen. It may have dried a little quicker too. I will try gluing blanks up with the gel and see how that goes next anyway here is the pen i really thought it turned out nice!


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 31, 2014)

Fordwakeman;
The pump sprayer in the kit is for the activator and the little brushes in with the screw on cap is for the debonder.  Of course, with your comments, maybe FastCap will include two pumps in the kit.
If you found the CA glue drying too fast, don't use the activator until the parts are assembled.  You can spray it on after you put the tubes in and it will still work.
The debonder is for anything you want to remove the CA glue from.  It is not very strong and you'll need several applications to soften the glue and to remove it.  I usually only use it for my fingers!
Picture are encourages!  All comments and photos will be forwarded to FastCap!


----------



## mtassie (May 31, 2014)

I was doing a circurt board blank and i chip it out, so i used the gel to fill the void and used the accelarator. Worked like a charm! When I went to assemble the cap onto the wall street 3 and notice it fit sloppy so i used the thick ca to glue the cap but i was a little heavy handed and it was real tight when i put them together. I took the debonder and poured some into the the blank with the cap  and let it sit a few minutes. Got my pick out and pulled some of that glue out. The debonder works fantactic! Better than the other brands! This is a great kit I love the box it came it,  keeps everything organized (as long as I put it back).


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 5, 2014)

Keep the Comments and Critiques coming!  The manufacturer, FastCap, is ERY happy with the comments so far and is anxiously awaiting for more and PICTURES.  Even if you don't like something about it, TELL THEM!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 5, 2014)

One comment:   It may be the heat/humidity being higher, but this stuff (especially the thin but also medium dries extremely fast with no activator.  

I should do a comparison with a couple other brads that I have to see if it's a genuine difference or environmental conditions.  


I already mentioned this, but having the tip precut and ready to use is so helpful.  I would have a hard time cutting my old bottles at the right size to get the amount of glue I want out.   These are just about perfect for me just as they are. 

And having the case is not only cool but has proved to be very convenient as I do operations both at the lathe and at the workbench.  I can just carry my case wherever.  

I'm sure it would be difficult but if the activator could be stored on the case with the stray cap on it, that would be an improvement.    The convenience if the case I scampered just a tiny bit by having to screw on the sprayer every time if you're continuing to use the case to keep everything together.


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree with Dan on the fast drying qualities of this stuff. But could it be that also the refining process makes the thin, super thin, or maybe more pure? Because it actually soaked thru my protective gloves which I haven't had that happen before. As with any new type of ca I have used [2nd or 3rd company] they all seem to have their own unusual properties but I think this might be worth mentioning. I will take a few pictures soon and will continue to comment. I think the learning curve for me has been don't use to much because it does run and move fast, on the thin. The medium is more normal.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 5, 2014)

I've used my kit a little and so far I'm very pleased with the product.

I glued about 20 wood blanks with the medium glue - it seemed to give me about the same amount of working time as with my normal med CA (Stick Fast). I did not have any problems getting the tubes seated before the glue started setting. It does seem to flow a little easier than the Stick Fast brand which I liked. I did not use the activator - I just let the blanks sit overnight before turning any of them which is my normal practice.

I glued a few wood blanks with the thick glue just to see how it compared to the medium. It did give a little more working time but I'm used to using medium, so I didn't see a great need for the extra time. (I also have a small bottle of Stick Fast thick that I rarely ever use.)

I needed to glue tubes into an Armed Forces - Marine blank from Exotics & I wanted to be sure the symbol would be centered on the tube, so I used the gel glue for these blanks. It's harder to squeeze out a consistent line of this glue onto the tube, so I used a q-tip to spread it out. I really did like the longer working time - I was able to take my time & position the tube exactly where I wanted it in the blank. Again no activator - just let it cure for a couple of days.

I turned this avocado blank that had some tiny worm holes & small voids. When I got it down to final size & started sanding, I let the holes fill with sanding dust then coated them with some of the thin glue. I used the activator which worked great, let it set for about 15 seconds, then turned off the excess glue, finished sanding to 600, and used my normal sanding sealer/friction polish finishing method. I really like the way it turned out.

I tried the debonder to clean my fingers and it worked ok, but I can't say that it worked any better than or different from acetone which I buy by the gallon.

I rarely use CA finish on wood pens, but I will give it a try soon just to see how it works out.

I have not used any of the micro tips yet - I just let the glue flow out of the bottles.

General comments:
1. I was well pleased with the performance of all the glues - very little odor and no problems.
2. I like the fact that the glue bottle tips have a hole & are ready to use. I can never seem to cut the tips off a glue bottle just right.
3. The carry case for the kit is nice, but I would be just as happy with a cheap cardboard box if it would knock a buck or two off the price.
4. I would like to see these glues offered in a 6 oz bottle - at least for the medium & thin viscosity. 
5. So far I am inclined to use 2P-10 rather than Stick Fast in the future.

Thanks for the opportunity to participate. I will submit the standard form & possibly offer more comments after I use the products some more.

Edgar


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jun 5, 2014)

This buckeye burl barrels were glue in using jel 2p-10 ca  after my normal sanding method, was finished with 2 coats of 2p-10 ca thin, 8 coats of medium... after finish sanding and before assemble I found a gap on 1 of the eyes in the lower barrel... which I filled using the jel again and then sanded... then approx. 4 more coats of medium 2p-10 ca sanded again and then buffed... over all after learning the properties of this product I found this ca glue finish was as good as others I have used... but after using it some more I may find it superior to purchase because of the reasons listed below. 
1. shelf life 2 years  2.convenience of this well thought out bottle design, needle inside to keep open the tip. 3. the kit holding all the ca products in one organized storage container  4. because it drys so fast it limits the need for accelerator. These are my first impressions and I will post more later. Best regards. Ronnie


----------



## southernclay (Jun 5, 2014)

Working on a color fill test will post in the next few days. 

On the case a little work with a wizard did the trick. Not the prettiest but works. They just missed molding this for it to fit. On the next round of cases maybe they can change this. So far really liking the glue.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally had a chance to try my first pen last night with this ca. Very pleased with the thick ca. Nice not having  to cut the tube neck.  For thick ca, it did seem to set up quick. Will be experimenting with other pens this weekend. The case is nice to keep the glue in. I would be tempted to switch over to this glue just to keep my glue organized in the case. I have glue bottles spread all over my shelf.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 7, 2014)

I had a chance to try some of the different grades of 2P-10 CA.  I used the gel to glue some tubes in blanks.  It was surprisingly hard to squeeze from the bottle.  It worked fine, but did take longer to set than brand X thick.  I did not use an accelerator.  I will try the accelerator with the gel and thick on the next group of tubes.

I used the thin and medium, with BLO, to finish the set of pens pictured.  I found them to work great and produce a very smooth finish with no orange peel.  It was a breeze to MM and finish with Novus and PlastX.

While the case is nice, it is not something that I need.  I stage the different grades of CA at the work stations in my shop where I use them most.

I really like the applicator design and also noticed that this glue seems to have much less odor.  Looking forward to trying more!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 8, 2014)

*2P-10 PENTURNER QUESTIONNAIRE*​    1.  What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? 
    It holds what you are gluing where you glue it.

  2.  What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
Very little working time on the thinner glues.

  3.  What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?
 Maybe make the bottles a little easier to squeeze, thick and     gel glue was hard to squeeze out.

  4.  What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?
I liked the size that was supplied, 2.25 OZ.

  5.  Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?
Yes.

  6.  Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?
No reaction, smell less than other glues used.

  7.  Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue?  What did you use for tint?  Was it satisfactory?
Have never tinted glue. always felt like adding something to the glue would weaken the bonding capabilities.

  8.  If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you  think would be a fair price for the CA glue?  For the Activator?
$30.00 to $35.00 for the complete kit with packaging. $2 to $3 per ounce on the glue, $8 to $10 on the activator.

  9.  If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?
This product seems better than others I have used.

  10.  Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?
Good results, no fogging.

  11.  What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?
I can see using this product through a whole spectrum of glue repairs, gluing in tubes and pen finishing.

Overall,  very good packaging, great design on the caps and not having to cut the  tips when opened, thicker viscosity's could use a bottle that is easier  to squeeze. I like the product and will continue to use it.


----------



## southernclay (Jun 8, 2014)

I've made several postings on the glue, I think this is my final one. Overall very much like the product.

It does dry faster (good thing) and I noticed today the medium consistency is thinner than another brand I have. I think the smell is also slightly less but usually have mask and fan on. I assume the thinner consistency could help with the speed of drying.

First finish test: CA on antler bolt action: Used thin and medium, 6 coats of each, built up just how I wanted it. Dries fast, one of the fastest CA finishes I've done. Very happy with the result.

Second colorant fill and finish test:

I used the blue and the red colorant as a test. A few things stood out here. 
-The working time is very long. When Mark posted about coloring CA I couldn't wrap my mind around it. Watched a video on 2P10s site and exactly as described: 
https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=9913&idcategory=48
Plenty of work time and good results. 

-Used the jel, it shrinks fairly heavily so I did fill a couple of times. I can see some of the brass around the red so I didn't apply it perfectly but for a first run I was happy. 

-The colorant is very concentrated, don't have to add much to the glue.

-When sanding not a lot of bleed. I was concerned about this, especially mixing colors. I noticed no bleeding. 


Sorry for the long rambling, Mark hopefully this helps. Thanks to you as well as FastCap for putting this together, I've enjoyed the thought process and will use the product again. I've fixed a lot of kids toys with it already too!

As a suggestion, I prefer aerosol accelerant but the pump has it's applications to me too. Maybe they can offer an IAP pack of the kits we got, an aerosol accelerator and colorant pack? Not sure that many would want all of that but of the products I could see value in that package. But the prices seem fair, especially at free shipping with $100 order. I could see small regional group buys before club meetings being advantageous.

Thanks again, here are a few pics, let me know if any questions.

Warren


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jun 12, 2014)

*A review*

Having now done a couple of finishes and other applications of 2p-10 this is a review... 
1, The shelf life of this product is an asset that is vital in setting this apart from the other ca glue. This bottle design is a help in not having to spend time trying to either cut open the lid or having the glue destroy the pouring tip.
2, The thin is super thin which seems on first use to be uncontrollable. Because I use an applicator that keeps the ca on the surface it required a different process to use it as a finish... it may be a quality that strengthens the material?  
3, The jel imho sets too fast for my applications. Could there be also a slow down product like there is an accelerator? 
4, A 1 oz bottle might be a help in a purchasing decision because I may not need the larger sizes in the different consistences.
5, Maybe a 8 oz bottle of accelerator might help?... but I didn't need to use it almost at all because of the drying time of the glue.
6, Although it has less of an odor it did still cause my body to react to the ca.
7, Did not need to tint but found the drying time to fast to use paint to mix with it to glue in tube.
8, Normal group discounts or even promote sales on iap site.
9, There is no better ca then this... this is a superior product.
10, The accelerator worked for me even in the applicator that was furnished.
11, I did some quick glue repairs... one was to glue a silicone foot to a cutting board.

The following 2 pens were done using 2p-10 ca as a finish and tube glue up.
I do hope this review is a help to all and thank you for allowing me the opportunity to participate.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 12, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:
			
		

> Please PM me your mailing address.
> 
> Use the following questions as a guide for your critique.
> 
> ...


 
I'll say that I've used the Jel a time or two for gluing tubes into blanks. A time or two, I had the blank come loose while on the lathe. I am certain that was due to my gluing ability, not the glue. These were 8 mm tubes that had been drilled with a brad point bit, so the hole was slightly OOR. All of the other tubes I've glued have held well through the turning process.

Thank you to FastCap for allowing us to try this product for free. That is a very generous offer on their part. Thank you Swaggopenturner for connecting us with this manufacturer/supplier.


----------



## Docholiday (Jun 12, 2014)

*Love the curing time*

*I've been very busy with work, but finally got a chance to turn something and test the CA.  It gave me an excuse to get some shop time and to try a closed ended pen for the first time.  Fit isn't perfect on my first attempt, but the finish is...thanks to this CA.  I used a punch as a jam chuck and it wasn't centered perfectly, so it was a little OOR.   I'm happy with it as a first attempt though.  I used an old Jr Gent 1 kit in case it didn't turn out well.   Thanks for the chance to test out this glue.   I think it will be my go to CA.*​ 

*2P-10 PENTURNER QUESTIONNAIRE*​



    1.  What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
Set time.  It seems to cure faster than the EZ-Bond I was using, which I like.  The faster the better.   I don't like to use much activator, I just wait it out.   This stuff is fast enough that I had to change gloves a couple times because the paper towel stuck to my glove before I got rid of it. 

  2.  What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
None for me.   For those that don't move quick when applying it as a finish, the speed of setting could be a negative.  For me it's a positive and the reason I would pick this over other brands.

  3.  What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?
Make a version that's even faster setting?   It's pretty good the way it is.   

  4.  What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?
I think these are good sizes

  5.  Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?
Possibly.   I would like to get an aerosol sprayer like many of the others have and pour it in.

  6.  Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?
No.   Same smell as other CA glues I've used.  Possibly slightly less odor, but in no way odorless.
  7.  Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue?  What did you use for tint?  Was it satisfactory?
I didn't try tinting the glue.

  8.  If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue?  For the Activator?
I think the EZ Bond brand I was using was around $5 for 2oz and $16 for 8oz so similar pricing would be fair.  I think $1/oz is a good price for accelerator, using other brands as a reference.

  9.  If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?
I think I like this the best, after 1 test of course.   Of the few brands I tried previously, I had good luck also with EZ Bond.


  10.  Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?
Good luck.  I think it's milder than the regular EZ Bond accelerator (they also make a mild I haven't tried).   With the quick set time on a thin layer you use in finishing, mild is what you want I think.  I used 20 coats of CA and only used the activator 4 times or so when it was staying tacky longer than I wanted.  It took care of that in a hurry.

  11.  What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?    
Anything super glue can be used for.   I glued a magnet back together for the wife, and a puzzle border for the kiddo with good success. 

Thanks again for the chance to test the glue.   I will probably be a customer if my experience is as good going forward as it was with the first use.   

The pen I made is from Okoume.   Only the second time I've used this wood.   Very soft.  It's cool because the light and dark "stripes" change places as you look from different angles (chatoyance?).


----------



## Fordwakeman (Jun 14, 2014)

*Finish*

I've been working on some decal pens for our Church youth group. These are some maple with a water float decal. I thought I'd share my thoughts on 2P-10 over decals. Bottom line is it works great.

1. I sanded and sealed my blanks with thin.

2. placed my ink jet decals (that had been sealed with Krylon clear).

3. three coats of Medium 

3. three coats of Thick.

My only complaint and its minor, medium seems to soak through the paper towels quicker and I get more glue on my fingers that with other products. I think I could adjust as this is more operator error.

I used the Thick glue and it goes on great.

One question to the group. I've always used aerosol activator, and had to be careful how close I was to the blank when applying it. I tried to stay 18 inches away, too close and I got white cloudy spots. I've used the pump activator in this kit much closer, like 6 inches and no cloudy spots.

I don't know if that is the difference in the product or the method of delivery?

Do others that have used pump activators have issues with cloudly spots?

 Anyway the pump sprayer activator with this kit is slowly converting me to pump sprayed activator.

As soon as I finish sanding and assembly I'll post the pictures of my pens.

Thanks for giving me a chance to try this product.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 14, 2014)

I have found that if you go heavy on the activator, you stand a good chance of having white spots or foam.  Go easy on the activator.
I know what you mean about staying a distance away from your project when using aerosol activator.  It comes out with too much force and can "push" the CA out of shape.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I've had the exact opposite experience. The activator I had already is Mowhawk brand and is heptane based, and the FastCap activator is acetone based. I placed a drop of glue (I think it was medium) on a plastic bag, and drenched it with the FastCap activator. It cured rapidly, and may have smoked slightly, but no "popcorn". I tried it again with my Mohawk activator, and it smoked and fizzled and turned into popcorn.


----------



## Fordwakeman (Jun 15, 2014)

*Pictures*

Here are the water float decal pens I am making for our church's young women's youth group that my wife is involved with (going to be Birthday gifts).

I used thin, medium and thick 2p-10 CA glue on these. I also used the accelerator, with no issues. 

these are SPW Le Roi  (titanium gold and black chrome), the wood is maple.

1 left handed and 3 right handed.

thanks again for letting me review these products.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to reply


1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
Quick setting, bottle design

2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?

3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?


4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?
2.25 oz bottle or smaller

5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?
No

6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?
No

7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?
No, didn't tint

8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue? For the Activator?
$3.00 to $4.00 for glue and around $7.00 to $8.00 for 8oz activator

9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?
I've always used EZ-Bond and have been happy with it. Never had any problems with it. See no reason to change.

10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?
I've never had a problem with activator. I let the CA start to set before applying

11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?
Glue blocks


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Still awaiting reports from the following:  Electricalme (he received his kit really late!), Cschimmel, Ronfinch, Phunky 2003, mmyshrall, novi, Donovan (I'm not sure he has received his kit yet!). dalecamino, mbroberg, Robert Sherlock, Wheelman, ChrisD123, and Bean_Counter.

Please try to test and evaluate the 2P-10 Kit as the manufacturer is anxious to hear your comments.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is my actual review. I think to this point I've just had various quesitons and comments.


*1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?* Bottle design well thought out.  Lower odor than normal CA.
*2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?* None yet pending longer term results of finished pens durability.
*3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?* Sell the activator in larger bottles that can be loaded into a refillable atomizer (sure shot atomizer or equivelant)
*4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?* I typically buy CA in 8oz bottles so 10oz would be adaquate
*5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer? *Yes.
*6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator? *No
*7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?* Not yet
*8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue?* $16 per 8oz would be comparable the brand I purchase now  *For the Activator?* $9 for 8oz bottle of would be comparable to the brand I purchase now
*9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is? *So far I have found that 2P-10 is comparable in quality to my normally used product but higher in quality of packaging and bottle design.
*10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?* Good
*11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for? *Various woodworking and hobby uses as well as household repairs and automotive.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 16, 2014)

My name's not on the "hall of shame" but I haven't posted a formal review, so here it is:
*2P-10 PENTURNER QUESTIONNAIRE*​*    1.  What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
*You can stick things to other things! The cap with the pin is nice, but somehow I glued the thin glue cap to the bottle. I'm just generally not a big fan of caps.
*   2.  What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
*No complaints.
*   3.  What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?
*Make it so it always goes on perfectly flat and can never be sanded through!:biggrin:
*   4.  What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?
*I would really like 4 oz. bottles. The big size gap between 2.5oz and 10oz bottles is not nice. I currently use the 8oz size of another brand, but it has a tendency to thicken before I go through all of it.
*   5.  Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?
*If I stick with FastCap, I will use their aerosol can.
*   6.  Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?
*No reaction out of the ordinary.
*   7.  Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue?  What did you use for tint?  Was it satisfactory?
*No tinting.
*   8.  If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you  think would be a fair price for the CA glue?  For the Activator?
*CA - around $2 an ounce. Activator - 12oz aerosol for ~$10
*   9.  If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?
*I've had good results with EZBond, but I'm not saying it's better.*
  10.  Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?
*It seemed to me to be a "mild" accelerant. Like I posted before:


> The activator I had  already is Mohawk brand and is heptane based, and the FastCap activator  is acetone based. I placed a drop of glue (I think it was medium) on a  plastic bag, and drenched it with the FastCap activator. It cured  rapidly, and may have smoked slightly, but no "popcorn". I tried it  again with my Mohawk activator, and it smoked and fizzled and turned  into popcorn.


On my pens, I had no cloudy spots, bubbling, etc.
*   11.  What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?
*I used the Jel for gluing up some items around my shop. 


Thanks to FastCap and Mark for this opportunity to test this glue!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 17, 2014)

1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?

Quicker setting could be a hinderance for some.  Lower odor.

2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?

Bottles are more stiff making harder to squeeze out.

3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?

See #2


4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?

I think the sizes offered are good

5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?

No.  I do not use activator, I am not in that big of a hurry.

6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?

No

7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?

No tinting.

8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue? For the Activator?

Free ?  Free is always a good discount.  If the 10oz was around 15-18 I think that would be a fair price.  That is close to what I pay for 8 oz now.

9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?

When the humidity is higher here in Texas I have had some CA glues get where they want to turn cloudy instead of drying clear.  So I will have to wait and determine that at a later date.  But appears to be just as good as my current brand.

10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?

I had good results with the activator.  I don't have much exp using activator but it seemed to work fine.

11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?

I CA'd my wife's foot to the floor of my shop once.  I WILL NOT USE IT FOR THAT... I learned my lesson.


----------



## JimMills (Jun 18, 2014)

2P-10 PENTURNER QUESTIONNAIRE
1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
 The Thin sets up really fast without activator.
2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?
 Nothing....The Thin sets up really fast without activator.
3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?
 Nothing
4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles 
good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?
 These bottles are the size I would buy.
5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?
 Yes. As I use CA as a finish on bowls and pens.
6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?
 No
7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?
 Mark was kind and sent me some tint to try with the CA, and I used it with 
the gel on a students bowl. First time I have used tint with CA, and I liked the 
fact that it could be used. Before I had always used Epoxy to fill cracks in bowls 
as CA always set up to fast.
8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a 
fair price for the CA glue? For the Activator?
 I have been using Stick Fast at $8.50 for 2.5oz, so a comparable price 
would work for me.
9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is?
 None
10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?
 Good 
11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for? 
 Used gel to glue tubes in pens that were a bit loose. Worked good, Used 
activator on one set, nothing on the other set.
 Liked the fact that the caps have pin to keep bottle from gluing itself 
closed.
 used medium to put a finish on pen, worked as well as other brands I have 
used.
 Used gel where I would have used Epoxy, and it worked fine. i had never 
used gel CA before and find it very useful, I will use it more.
 The this sure does set up fast even without activator. ( Faster than any 
other CA I have used before.)
 Really like the fine tips to put the CA in just the right place.


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, Mark, for helping make this happen for us.  Below is my survey posting.


*1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? *
I really like how the open time on this product can be manipulated by use/non-use of the activator.  The glue has not failed and appears to be somewhat less brittle than three other brands that I have tried.

*2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?* 
All of my bottles had some glue in the tip when delivered and all expelled some glue upon first opening.  This created a mess when I first used them, but I found the overall bottle design to be good.  Additionally, the thin has a tendency to rush out of the bottle unless one of the micro tips is in place.

*3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue?* Nothing for the glues themselves.  I would suggest a case redesign to allow the pump sprayer to be mounted on the activator bottle while in the case.

*4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?* I would buy the medium-gel thicknesses in the 2.25 oz size only but would consider a larger size bottle for the thin 2P-10 glue.  I think that given the shelf life claim, 10 oz for thin would be about as large as I would purchase.

*5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer? *Yes, I would also buy the debonder in larger size.  See notes below.

*6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator? *No

*7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?* Tinting was not attempted.

*8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue?* For the sizes in the supplied kit, I would pay up to $5.00 *For the Activator?* For the size in the kit, I would pay up to $3.00 

*9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is? *2P-10 is as good or better than the other CA glues that I have tried.  See notes below.

*10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?* Excellent results.  See notes below.

*11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for? *I would use for any application where CA's historical trend toward brittleness and shock tolerance would not be a factor.

Other notes:
Initially, I was not sure what the brushes were intended for so I used them just for the debonder application.  The brushes were easily knocked from the case when placed on top of the microtips.

I liked the precut tips on the glue bottle except for the initial ejection of glue as described above.  

I love the debonder!  I put glue on several surfaces (some accidentally, others intentionally) and it did an excellent job of removing the glue.

As a finish, I applied the glue while it was raining and used both the 2P-10 activator and another brand of activator.  With high humidity and with both activators, the thin/medium glues provided an excellent finish without cloudiness.

I also liked the fact that the typical off-gassing smell of CA glue was not as prominent as it is with other brands of glue.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 19, 2014)

*1. What do you think are the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?*

The glue itself was on par with other brands of CA glue I have used.  The packaging of the glue is better than most.  The design of the cap, which keeps the tip clear from buildup, is very good.  The gel does not run at all, which is nice.  2P-10 CA glue sets quickly even without the activator.

*2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue?*

When the kit first arrived the cap of the medium was glued onto the bottle.   Other than that I had no negative experiences with the glue.

*3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue? *

The glue is fine, no improvements necessary.

*4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)?* 

The bottle size is fine as they are.

*5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?* 

Probably not.

*6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?* 

No

*7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory?*

I did not tint the glue.

*8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue?* 

$5.00 for 2.5oz.  $20 for 10oz.

*9. If you find another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is? *

There are no significant differences between the quality of 2P-10 CA glue and other CA glues I have used.

*10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator?*

I rarely had to use the activator.  When I did the results were as expected.

*11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for?*

I would use it for any application calling for CA gue.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 19, 2014)

1. What do you think is the BEST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? 

I like the fast drying times. No activator needed.

2. What do you think are the WORST qualities about 2P-10 CA glue? 

None. Really liked the glue.

3. What would you suggest to IMPROVE 2P-10 CA glue? 

Glue does not need improved on. Works great as is.

4. What size bottles would you buy 2P-10 CA glue in or are the offered size bottles good as they are (2.25 oz or 10 oz)? 

I would buy 2.25 oz size normally. If I had a large order come in, then I would order a 10 oz bottle.

5. Would you buy the activator in a larger refill size for the pump sprayer?

I would probably buy the activator in a larger size.

6. Did you have an allergic reaction in any way to the 2P-10 CA glue or activator?

I did not have any type of reaction to using the 2P-10 glue. It seems the fumes were not as bad as some CA glue that I have used in the past.

7. Did you tint the 2P-10 CA glue? What did you use for tint? Was it satisfactory? 

I have not had the opportunity yet to try tinting the glue.

8. If 2P-10 was offered to IAP members at a discount, what do you think would be a fair price for the CA glue? 

I normally pay around $8.50 per 2.5 oz. The store I purchase it from has discount sales where it is lowered to $5.00 per 2.5 oz. I usually stock up on the sale prices. I think around $5 per 2.5 oz would be a fair discount price to IAP members.

9. If you fine another brand of CA glue to be better, why do you think it is? 

I think 2P-10 CA glue to be as good or better than other brands I have used.

10. Did you have good or bad results when using the activator? 

Did not use it very much due to fast dry times. But worked well when I did use it.

11. What other uses would you use 2P-10 CA glue for? 

Any applications that needed a quick glueing job where I might use a CA type glue for the project.

Thanks for the opportunity to try out this product.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone purchased any of this since the testing. I have noticed it popping up in stores in Canada, but OMG the price of it is crazy. $5.00 an oz. what it is there in the US.  The product was good in the testing but not that good to make it any better than other CA glues.

Lin.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 2, 2014)

Quick follow up to my review.

I still really like the Jel for gluing tubes into the blanks. 

The caps do manage to glue themselves to the bottle still. Ended up needing 2 pairs of pliers to undo one of the caps but once it was freed up I was able to clean up the tip and all was well again.

Still a better bottle than many other brands though.

I've done quite a few CA finish pens and am happy so far


----------



## Fordwakeman (Aug 2, 2014)

Lorbay

I haven't seen it in stores here in Oregon. But I haven't been looking for it. 
Online it appears to run 3.10 to 3.50 an oz. If you buy the 10oz bottles

3.86 to 5.56 for the 2oz bottles


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 2, 2014)

Probably the best buy is direct from FasCap.com.  They offer free shipping if your order is over $100.00 (worldwide shipping).  They offer both 2.25 oz and 10 oz bottles and the 12 oz cans of aerosol Activator.  Take a look at their newest 2P-10, Rubber Toughened.  It costs a little more than plain CA glue, but it is advertised to be 10% stronger.  Thia may not sound like much, but think of it this way: NO more worrying if your segmented blanks will disintegrate when you are turning!  It is still clear, tints easily, and works alone or with the activator.


----------



## davidbr (Aug 3, 2014)

been using this for a while now and I am very pleased with the results. I have used it to glue up pen blanks, for finish and for other things like repairing cracks etc. 
 I find it to be a very good product all around and plan to use it regularly.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 3, 2014)

I bought a 10 oz bottle on Amazon.com.  That bottle is very thin so I use it as a refill bottle for the original 2 oz bottle.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 3, 2014)

Be careful with the Thin viscosity 2P-10 CA glue, Karl.  It is supposed to be used where there are hairline cracks in wood.  It just is too thin for most uses I can think of.  It is best when I hold two pieces together and apply the thin 2P-10 to the seam, it just sucks itself right into the crack!  Another use is when gluing Tru-Stone together.  Sand the two pieces of Tru-Stone as flat and smooth as possible, apply the 2P-10 to one side, press together and if needed, spray the outside with activator.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok.  I bought medium CA.  The bottle itself is very flimsy so I am using it to refill the 2 oz one.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 3, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Ok.  I bought medium CA.  The bottle itself is very flimsy so I am using it to refill the 2 oz one.



how much did you pay for the 10oz bottle.
Lin


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 3, 2014)

Lin, I just checked Amazon and the current prices for 10 oz bottles are as follows:  Thin $31.00, Medium $32.00, Thick $35.00, Jel $41.00, and 12 oz Activator $15.00; all with free shipping.


----------

